# Who yah rooting for????



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 5, 2012)

Who is the team you want to win this super bowl and which is your favorite team (any team...)


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't even know who's playing.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 5, 2012)

Patriots & Giants


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 5, 2012)

So.... Who yah rooting for now?


----------

